

Show HN: Themebeacon – My attempt to make theme/template discovery easier - jonathanleane
http://www.themebeacon.com

======
jonathanleane
Hi guys, been working on this as a bit of a side project for like 4 months or
so. Still some bugs and not quite finished, but any feedback would be most
welcome :)

